# What Lake Tanganyika Cichlids should I get?



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all,

Was recently given a 24 gallon/108 litre tank by some friends and would like to put some Lake Tanganyikan Cichlids in it. I was just wondering if you could recommend me as to what species I should consider. I would like at least 2 different species in there to make it more interesting! Would be very grateful if you could respond with some guidance.

Kind Regards,

Blakers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is an odd size, what is the shape? Rectangle? What are the dimensions length x width x height?

The answer dictates whether 2 species will fit.


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

In cm the dimensions are 90 x 30 x 40 (length x width x height). Thanks for replying so soon!


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry for not saying in earlier message, yes it is rectangle


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With those dimensions it appears to be a 29G (or 110 liters) which is a more standard size.

Shellies like multifasciatus (6) and a small, peaceful Julidochromis like Gombe. For the Julidochromis, start with six and end up with a pair.

How do you plan to cycle the tank?


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for the response much appreciated. We have set up a Fluval Filter in the tank already. I've also got some pH Strips to check up on nitrate levels etc. Would you recommend anything else?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

I suggest you take a look at This article from forum Library to understand the basics of cycling a tank before buying any fish.

I am also not a fan of the test strips you dip in the tank since they usually don't test for ammonia. Consider buying the API Master Test kit as it tests for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH. You may also want to add on the GH (hardness) and KH (alkalinity) kits separately.

Do you have a light fixture, heater, thermometer, substrate and any other type of decor already?


----------



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok will look at the kits recommended. We have got a heater, thermometer, substrate and decor such as rocks with a couple of anubias. We've ordered a light as well. Thanks for all your of responses!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Allow six weeks to cycle the tank with ammonia before you order or buy any fish.


----------

